# Loach bit Blue Gourami's tongue out?



## berry (Apr 30, 2013)

I went downstairs and noticed my blue dwarf gourami had what looked like a worm dangling out of his mouth. I was puzzled and then my loach swam up and started yanking on it, stretching out out even longer!

I think they were fighting over food and the gourami's tongue got bitten when the loach tried to take food out of his mouth. *y2

Is he going to be okay? He seems okay. I heard fish don't have many nerves in their mouth anyway.

Anyhoo. I used to have platties in there but the one platty killed the others, then he ate all the food and died. That's why I got the gourami and some tetras, to restock the tank.

It's been like one drama after the next in there.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

That is really strange. Maybe the loach didn't bite the tongue but once it was loose then saw it food hanging out.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Please do not make multiple posts on same subject.


----------



## berry (Apr 30, 2013)

At first I thought maybe this was some gourami trick, that they waggle what looks like a worm around in order to lure small prey into their mouth. I was like "That's odd. My last blue gourami never did that." 

I know they spit water at you when you drop food in the bowl. Trying to knock the bug into the water. Maybe they developed long tongues for the spitting trick. 

I have no idea how his tongue got that way. But fighting over food seems likely.


----------

